# Wahoo Climb climbing simulator



## tonybaloni (Sep 13, 2004)

I have been looking at smart trainers to start up using Zwift. I came across this thing called Wahoo climb. It works in conjunction with the smart trainer by raising or lowering the front fork to simulate going up or down a grade. My question is does the action of raising the fork actually have some benefit to training, or is it simply to make things seem more realistic when watching the monitor during a session? If there is a benefit could someone possibly explain how? It seems to me the only thing that would benefit my training is the increased resistance on a climb not the raising of the front fork.
Thanks


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess your position on the bike changes a bit -
which may have an effect on the way your muscles are used?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

It will help train your hand to not reach for your wallet to purchase stupid gimmicks.


----------

